# New NACA Log in



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

HI

I received my new Log In details from Shaun yesterday. Maybe I've missed something but when does this new website start? When do we start using the log-in details?

Thanks

J


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Sep 2021)

You’re not going to be there as well?


----------



## MartinQ (13 Sep 2021)

Ill go along with Groucho on this one ...
*I don't want to belong to any club that would accept me as one of its members*.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> You’re not going to be there as well?



Shoot,

Does that mean you are too.??

And I specifically asked Shaun to block you.

Cookie babes is another kettle of fish, altogether 


Edited to add..

I've also asked that a specific search and destroy bot for piscine puns, be installed on there too


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> HI
> 
> I received my new Log In details from Shaun yesterday. Maybe I've missed something but when does this new website start? When do we start using the log-in details?
> 
> ...



It's up and running, or rather walking, now.

https://naca.cyclechat.net/


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

So is the current NACA's yard vanishing altogether?

It's not really a discussion area, it's just a shouting place for a handful of people to soap box their political agendas as far as I can see.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's not really a discussion area, it's just a shouting place for a handful of people to soap box their political agendas as far as I can see.



Ah, another thread for the banned of NACA to complain about NACA. Carry on.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Ah, another thread for the banned of NACA to complain about NACA. Carry on.



Your permission and understanding is much appreciated. I feel relieved and grateful that you allow me to have an opinion, although your preaching rather than discussion does rather support my point, even if you didn't manage to answer the question I asked.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> It's up and running, or rather walking, now.
> 
> https://naca.cyclechat.net/



Thanks PR. 

I'll have a quick nosey.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> You’re not going to be there as well?



Oh yes.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Shoot,
> 
> Does that mean you are too.??
> 
> ...


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Ill go along with Groucho on this one ...
> *I don't want to belong to any club that would accept me as one of its members*.



Why are you on CC then?


----------



## MartinQ (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Why are you on CC then?



View: https://youtu.be/iuumnjJWFO4?t=193


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Ah, another thread for the banned of NACA to complain about NACA. Carry on.


we can come to the new naca now though...the same as all the ones that got the other naca shutdown, even though they aint got the balls to admit it.......


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> we can come to the new naca now though...the same as all the ones that got the other naca shutdown, even though they aint got the balls to admit it.......



No need to join. They managed to get it closed down without posters like us even being a part of it, yet somehow, it's not the active posters fault. Maybe cognitive dissonance is real.


----------



## Milkfloat (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> No need to join. They managed to get it closed down without posters like us even being a part of it, yet somehow, it's not the active posters fault. Maybe cognitive dissonance is real.


I am sure both of you are welcome, you can even continue your hurt puppy dog double act.


----------



## Mugshot (13 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I am sure both of you are welcome, you can even continue your hurt puppy dog double act.


Or their circle jerk.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Sep 2021)

I note that it's visible even if you aren't logged in. Is that intentional?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I am sure both of you are welcome, you can even continue your hurt puppy dog double act.





Mugshot said:


> Or their circle jerk.



I'm sure you've read the rules for the forums, and this one in particular, which could give you a hint as to the issues with NACA. Did anyone mention cognitive dissonance? 

I still can't see an answer to the question I asked, which is kind of what this bit of the forum is for.

So is the current NACA's yard vanishing altogether?


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Sep 2021)

It is up and running although saying it's running is a bit of an exaggeration, it's not even a slow walk, more of a very slow crawl is how I would describe it.


----------



## Mugshot (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I'm sure you've read the rules for the forums, and this one in particular, which could give you a hint as to the issues with NACA. Did anyone mention cognitive dissonance?
> 
> I still can't see an answer to the question I asked, which is kind of what this bit of the forum is for.
> 
> So is the current NACA's yard vanishing altogether?


Being archived I believe


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Sep 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> It is up and running although saying it's running is a bit of an exaggeration, it's not even a slow walk, more of a very slow crawl is how I would describe it.



Getting login credentials isn't the normal online process and seems to be getting done one by one when Shaun gets time to respond to each request. That won't be helping but I'm sure it'll eventually get some more traffic.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> we can come to the new naca now though...the same as all the ones that got the other naca shutdown, even though they aint got the balls to admit it.......



Well, naturally, the behaviour of those getting themselves banned from NACA had nothing to do with its shutdown, which was entirely unrelated to a long history of poor behaviour on the part of some participants. This much is obvious.

The relationship of the possession of testicles to the shutdown is less obvious to me, though, I must admit.

Enjoy the new site!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> the behaviour of those getting themselves banned from NACA had nothing to do with its shutdown,



True, although 'getting themselves banned' is a very debatable point, as others have explained, and you like to ignore, but that's not for here.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The relationship of the possession of testicles to the shutdown is less obvious to me, though, I must admit.


It's pretty obvious to me, TBH, but not in the way jowwy means...


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

Mugshot said:


> Being archived I believe



And harvested for a few interesting snippets as well, no doubt..

_Some_ folks said a few seemingly intelligent things - just here and there. 

Reading through, I thought ...

"By Crikey!! _That_ poster knows what they're talking about"

It was only then, that i realised whose posts I was reading 



roubaixtuesday said:


> Well, naturally, the behaviour of those getting themselves banned from NACA had nothing to do with its shutdown, which was entirely unrelated to a long history of poor behaviour on the part of some participants. This much is obvious.
> 
> The relationship of the possession of testicles to the shutdown is less obvious to me, though, I must admit.
> 
> Enjoy the new site!



I couldn't possibly comment on the testicles issue..


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

Aaand another thread quickly avoids 'discussion' and degenerates into personal comments from some familiar user names. 

I can't imagine why NACA needed to be changed.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's not really a discussion area, it's just a shouting place for a handful of people to soap box their political agendas as far as I can see.






ClichéGuevara said:


> Aaand another thread quickly avoids 'discussion' and degenerates into personal comments from some familiar user names.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> It's pretty obvious to me, TBH, but not in the way jowwy means...


explain - if you can


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> The relationship of the possession of testicles to the shutdown is less obvious to me, though, I must admit.
> 
> Enjoy the new site!


cant even admit that you were part of the forum that shutdown......i wasnt part of naca when shaun issued his warning around 4mths ago and stated if things didnt improve then it would be removed ( cause i was banned way before then as already stated ) 

Yet none of the posters in the NACA is knackered thread stood up and said it was me boss, i keep reporting people, i keep posting bad behaviour traits and its partly my fault naca is knackered. every body in the thread just blamed everyone else........i.e NO Balls


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

QED. But not for the reasons you'd like to be able to claim.

It rather looks like you're trying to be antagonistic and argumentative in the hope of getting people banned, as you're certainly not engaging in discussion, or following the rules of this part of the forum. 

Still, you'll manage to get a few likes, and I'll avoid making assumptions on their reasoning. Hmm, cognitive dissonance.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> Yet none of the posters in the NACA is knackered thread stood up and said it was me boss, i keep reporting people



They did, actually. 




jowwy said:


> NO Balls



This testicles thing Jowwy. You seem obsessed. I'm not sure it's healthy.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It rather looks like you're trying to be antagonistic and argumentative





ClichéGuevara said:


> , it's just a shouting place for a handful of people to soap box their political agendas as far as I can see.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> They did, actually.


no they didnt, it just descended into the usual arguments and name calling, thats been a huge part of the forum over the past few months and got locked.......


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> none of the posters in the NACA is knackered thread stood up and said it was me boss, i keep reporting people


Yes they did - @mjr said that he has made a lot of reports, and I think @Rocky also said he has reported people. As both explained, it was precisely what people were asked to do by the Mods, so it's hardly fair for those of us that took no notice of such a direction for one reason or another to have a go at those that were taking the roolz at face value.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Yes they did - @mjr said that he has made a lot of reports, and I think @Rocky also said he has reported people. As both explained, it was precisely what people were asked to do by the Mods, so it's hardly fair for those of us that took no notice of such a direction for one reason or another to have a go at those that were taking the roolz at face value.


so you think it got locked, because two people made reports......delusion is strong here


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> .



Repetition and not adding content is against the forum rules.  It's certainly not in line with the requirements of this part of the forum.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> so you think it got locked, because two people made reports......delusion is strong here


No I don't think anything of the kind - I'm just pointing out that you were wrong when you said no-one 'owned up' to reporting others.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> So is the current NACA's yard vanishing altogether?
> 
> It's not really a discussion area, it's just a shouting place for a handful of people to soap box their political agendas as far as I can see.


Pretty much sums up my feelings. I can't even be bothered to poke the hornets nest.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> No I don't think anything of the kind - I'm just pointing out that you were wrong when you said no-one 'owned up' to reporting others.


so you posted two names just to make a point......lets just say a lot more than two was reporting people and a lot more were posting bad behavioural traits and lots of threads were locked for clean ups due to name calling and arguing.

but hey its ok, you all got your own site now, so lets hope they all go over there to stay.....then maybe the name calling, trolling and abusive behaviour will stop within CC itself.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Pretty much sums up my feelings. I can't even be bothered to poke the hornets nest.


Me neither. When even a thread relating to just how to log in to the new site descends into argument, it pretty much sums up what it's been like for months now.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> .





jowwy said:


> so you posted two names just to make a point......lets just say a lot more than two was reporting people and a lot more were posting bad behavioural traits and lots of threads were locked for clean ups due to name calling and arguing.
> 
> but hey its ok, you all got your own site now, so lets hope they all go over there to stay.....then maybe the name calling, trolling and abusive behaviour will stop within CC itself.



I think the mods have a job on to keep it all in there, as this thread serves as an example of.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I think the mods have a job on to keep it all in there, as this thread serves as an example of.


are they having mods??? i believe its upto the members to police...but i may be wrong


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

Meanwhile, in the Cafe, someone who claims not to talk politics but talks about it all the time is trying to bully a woman out of participating in a Cafe thread by threatening to report her for 'talking politics'.

Tell me again how the new ghetto is going to fix this stuff.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Tell me again how the new ghetto is going to fix this stuff.


That was rhetorical - please don't tell me anything.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> so you posted two names just to make a point......lets just say a lot more than two was reporting people and a lot more were posting bad behavioural traits and lots of threads were locked for clean ups due to name calling and arguing.
> 
> but hey its ok, you all got your own site now, so lets hope they all go over there to stay.....then maybe the name calling, trolling and abusive behaviour will stop within CC itself.



Some people could start a fight in an empty room.


----------



## Drago (13 Sep 2021)

Well, if someone is talking politics where they should not (and I'm not judging as I have no knowledge of this incident) then it's quite right it is reported.

Legitimately bringing infractions to the attention of mods is not bullying.


----------



## mjr (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> so you think it got locked, because two people made reports......delusion is strong here


Yeah, it's not really because we made reports, even if the 15 reports a day was given as being too much workload for the moderators which was given as a reason for the shutdown.

It's really because there was that much shoot being posted that broke the published rules.

Personal attacks were by far the most of what I reported, but derailing and off-topicking were pretty rampant too, more than spam. Then there were quite a few people posting new threads with IMO-flamebait on stuff that already had open threads (so reported as a duplicate thread) or discussing moderation (including the old favourite "I just reported you :P" type stuff).

As for the other part of @jowwy's accusation, about people admitting bad behaviour, I plead not guilty by merit of only very rarely recently getting the "your post has been moderated" alerts, but I suspect probably means that either the rules weren't quite right or a lot of stuff didn't get reported!

Why's the new site not been announced in Site News? I know it will come as a shock to some, but I'm not actually subscribed to NACA (generally finding it by Recent Posts or New Threads) so this thread was the first I knew about it.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Well, if someone is talking politics where they should not (and I'm not judging as I have no knowledge of this incident) then it's quite right it is reported.
> 
> Legitimately bringing infractions to the attention of mods is not bullying.


LOL


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

Ruddy Norah! All I asked is where the new website is and if we can use the new login details yet. 

Jeez! Take chill pill people.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Some people could start a fight in an empty room.


agreed and some have new naca site passwords already.......and some should be put in an empty room too


----------



## Rocky (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Yes they did - @mjr said that he has made a lot of reports, and I think @Rocky also said he has reported people. As both explained, it was precisely what people were asked to do by the Mods, so it's hardly fair for those of us that took no notice of such a direction for one reason or another to have a go at those that were taking the roolz at face value.


I did report people. It was made clear by the Mods that we should do that rather than inflame discussions. I particularly reported fake news and conspiracy theories about Covid, which I see as incredibly dangerous.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> agreed and some have new naca site passwords already.......


LOL I meant you.


----------



## mjr (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> That was rhetorical - please don't tell me anything.


Just add * to your ignores, then!


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> LOL I meant you.


and i meant you...but hey ho


----------



## MartinQ (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Ruddy Norah! All I asked is where the new website is and if we can use the new login details yet.
> 
> Jeez! Take chill pill people.



You started it, you ....


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

I'd say it's because Shaun want's it to remain seperate from this forum, and not have anything brought back here.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-you-think-you-can-make-naca-work.279330/


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> I'd say it's because Shaun want's it to remain seperate from this forum, and not have anything brought back here.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/so-you-think-you-can-make-naca-work.279330/


That's going well then.


----------



## Rocky (13 Sep 2021)

FWIW the Prof gets enough abuse online and so I thought I might give CC and the new NACA a rest and perhaps chill for a bit before (re)joining


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> the Prof



Who they?


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Ruddy Norah! All I asked is where the new website is and if we can use the new login details yet.
> 
> Jeez! Take chill pill people.


You were on there only yesterday...


----------



## Rocky (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Who they?


Mrs Rocky


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Ruddy Norah! All I asked is where the new website is and if we can use the new login details yet.
> 
> Jeez! Take chill pill people.


5 pages in ... have you found out yet?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

Rocky said:


> Mrs Rocky



Sorry to hear of their experience. It's a great shame that online discourse so often ends up in the victims of abuse self- censoring.


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> 5 pages in ... have you found out yet?



Yes. @Pale Rider gave me the info, on page 1.


----------



## Brandane (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> Meanwhile, in the Cafe, someone who claims not to talk politics but talks about it all the time is trying to bully a woman out of participating in a Cafe thread by threatening to report her for 'talking politics'.
> 
> Tell me again how the new ghetto is going to fix this stuff.


I will make assumptions here, as you have done.
Assumption 1.. That you are referring to my reporting of a post in the Emma Raducanu thread.
Assumption 2... The fuzzy turnip person is male. 
Assumption 3 ... You didn't see the posts pre modding, as you clearly don't know the content!

I reported a post by the FT person... for voicing his anti royalist political nonsense on said thread. I think that is quite reasonable, given that there is a whole new site available for that, the purpose of which is to avoid the bilge being spouted on CC..


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> cant even admit that you were part of the forum that shutdown......i wasnt part of naca when shaun issued his warning around 4mths ago and stated if things didnt improve then it would be removed ( cause i was banned way before then as already stated )
> 
> Yet none of the posters in the NACA is knackered thread stood up and said it was me boss, i keep reporting people, i keep posting bad behaviour traits and its partly my fault naca is knackered. every body in the thread just blamed everyone else........i.e NO Balls


Actually quite a few people did say they'd done reporting, as per the instructions.

I hadn't cos I like to 'have things out' in the open.

Until it becomes obvious that the poster isn't trying to have a discussion, they just want to be belligerent, offensive, or do trolling , in which case I decide to stop engaging.

Edit.

And nope, NO BALLS 
For which I give thanks on a daily basis


----------



## winjim (13 Sep 2021)

The threads been deleted now but I'm pretty sure I remember making a few posts about some behaviour using first person pronouns, both singular and plural.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

Brandane said:


> I will make assumptions here, as you have done.
> Assumption 1.. That you are referring to my reporting of a post in the Emma Raducanu thread.
> Assumption 2... The fuzzy turnip person is male.
> Assumption 3 ... You didn't see the posts pre modding, as you clearly don't know the content!
> ...



Hopefully the new NACA will see an end to the political hijacking of posts on the main forum. All it takes is self discipline from those claiming to be victims, and they can soap box in there to their hearts content.

It'll be interesting to see who complies and shows respect to the other board users.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Actually quite a few people did say they'd done reporting, as per the instructions.
> 
> I hadn't cos I like to 'have things out' in the open.
> 
> ...


well lets hope they all stay over in the new naca out of the way....and maybe the abuse, trolling, name calling etc etc will stop in CC

BUT if im being honest, i dont think it will, as its already started in CAFE


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Ruddy Norah! All I asked is where the new website is and if we can use the new login details yet.
> 
> Jeez! Take chill pill people.



Please sir, can I have special dispensation for being a bit narked Sir..??

My holibobs still hangs in the balance, and I'm trying not to interfere in the work of the perfectly capable peeps left in charge of the farm.

While I'm still here..

And I don't know whether to fully pack..

Or not..

Will that tempt fate..??

And I _could_ do some more route planning, but again..

Will that set the 'Complacency Pixies' on me??

Ok ok, alright , I'll go do some therapeutic tractor work, instead..

>>>>>>> 🚜


----------



## Mugshot (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Hopefully the new NACA will see an end to the political hijacking of posts on the main forum. All it takes is self discipline from those claiming to be victims, and they can soap box in there to their hearts content.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see who complies and shows respect to the other board users.


Is it only political hijacking if you disagree with it?
The politics was already there, and remains there. Whether that constitutes hijacking appears to be in the eye of the beholder, or the reporter maybe?


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> well lets hope they all stay over in the new naca out of the way....and maybe the abuse, trolling, name calling etc etc will stop in CC
> 
> BUT if im being honest, i dont think it will, as its already started in CAFE



It's already clear some are confused, or ignoring the forum guidelines.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/please-read-before-posting.143563/

12 Nov 2013

Add bookmark
#1
Top
The support forum is for technical assistance with using the site and for reporting bugs or problems.* *

Feedback, suggestions and questions about the operation of the site are welcome but please use the Contact Us form or send them directly to me via PM - please do not post them here.

Thanks,
Shaun 

Like
Report


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

Mugshot said:


> Is it only political hijacking if you disagree with it?
> The politics was already there, and remains there. Whether that constitutes hijacking appears to be in the eye of the beholder, or the reporter maybe?



No. It's political soapboxing, when it's political soapboxing. HTH.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> well lets hope they all stay over in the new naca out of the way....and maybe the abuse, trolling, name calling etc etc will stop in CC
> 
> BUT if im being honest, i dont think it will, as its already started in CAFE



Well yes I've had a few people be fairly rude to me in café already..

But you know, mustn't be all snowflakey right ??


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> You were on there only yesterday...



Not the new site. I only went on that today. 

Unless I have an imposter.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Not the new site. I only went on that today.
> 
> Unless I have an imposter.




Der der Der....


Ok okay, I'm going ..


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Well yes I've had a few people be fairly rude to me in café already..
> 
> But you know, mustn't be all snowflakey right ??


well thats the issue, some one gets abused, takes umbridge to being abused and then gets abused again by being called a snow flake.

i replied to a thread the other day, with a simple question, the reply was to abuse me by commenting that i owned an ebike...then they reported me for taking the thread off topic when i replied to said abuse, my comments were moderated, the reporters comments were left.......so a double whammy, you just cant win


----------



## mudsticks (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> well thats the issue, some one gets abused, takes umbridge to being abused and then gets abused again by being called a snow flake.
> 
> i replied to a thread the other day, with a simple question, the reply was to abuse me by commenting that i owned an ebike...then they reported me for taking the thread off topic when i replied to said abuse, my comments were moderated, the reporters comments were left.......so a double whammy, you just cant win



Sounds like ebikes, are becoming the new 'helmets' in terms of source of controversy.

I don't mind a good back n forth myself, but I wouldn't dare tread into either of _those_ areas.


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Sounds like ebikes, are becoming the new 'helmets' in terms of source of controversy.
> 
> I don't mind a good back n forth myself, but I wouldn't dare tread into either of _those_ areas.


i dont mind ebike threads......but when some says in the first line " im not against ebikes, BUT"

then it gets my back up, cause they quite literally are against ebikes, but hey thats another thread.....the serial reporter is the issue and what i like to call the stealth poster...

the stealth poster, is someone who likes the abusive post of another person and then colludes with that person over many a post and then comes over all innocent when the shoot hits the fan.......


----------



## matticus (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> i dont mind ebike threads......but when some says in the first line " im not against ebikes, BUT"
> 
> then it gets my back up, cause they quite literally are against ebikes, but hey thats another thread....


They seemed to recognise this problem over on mumsnet, by creating a special forum for that sort of thing. (I quite like people being honest upfront about a prejudice, rather than the sneaky passive-aggresive rhetorical question). 

I only became aware of it via this thread:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aibu-to-direct-your-attention-to….259521/


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> They seemed to recognise this problem over on mumsnet, by creating a special forum for that sort of thing. (I quite like people being honest upfront about a prejudice, rather than the sneaky passive-aggresive rhetorical question).
> 
> I only became aware of it via this thread:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aibu-to-direct-your-attention-to….259521/


shame - they missed red lights on the bingo card.


----------



## matticus (13 Sep 2021)

doh!


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

cookiemonster said:


> Not the new site. I only went on that today.
> 
> Unless I have an imposter.


cookiemonster
New Member
Joined Yesterday at 12:26

You may have!


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

Brandane said:


> I will make assumptions here, as you have done.
> Assumption 1.. That you are referring to my reporting of a post in the Emma Raducanu thread.
> Assumption 2... The fuzzy turnip person is male.
> Assumption 3 ... You didn't see the posts pre modding, as you clearly don't know the content!
> ...



I was referring to your 'don't make me report you' post to Mudsticks, actually, but who cares? I'm used to the fact that you don't see your own politics, or that of those who validate it, as politics at all. Stands to reason, innit. Common sense and all that, gawd bless Her Maj. I can see it, though, as can others.

It's Fozy, not Fuzzy. I did see his post, and thought it was funny, but one should never underestimate the fragility of reactionary old men. Anyway I'm sure you'll carry on with your mission to police the conversation and Drain Joy from the Internet, with or without my approval.


----------



## classic33 (13 Sep 2021)

mjr said:


> Yeah, it's not really because we made reports, even if the 15 reports a day was given as being too much workload for the moderators which was given as a reason for the shutdown.
> 
> It's really because there was that much shoot being posted that broke the published rules.
> 
> ...


Assuming you mean News and Current Affairs on here, you have never had to subscribe to.

The Politics and Current Affairs forum, now gone, did. You had to opt in to see that forum and any threads in it never appeared in Recent/New or Trending. 
The opt in for this should still be visible on your account, but you can't change the status of it.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> but one should never underestimate the fragility of reactionary old men.



Or openly Marxist women, it would seem.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Or openly Marxist women, it would seem.



Pfft, don't you know anything? When such sorts hurl insults or are offensive, it's forthright, not abusive. Them's the rules apparently.


----------



## Pale Rider (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Pfft, don't you know anything? When such sorts hurl insults or are offensive, it's forthright, not abusive. Them's the rules apparently.



The genesis of every insult on here is when someone has the temerity to hold a different view.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (13 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's already clear some are confused, or ignoring the forum guidelines.
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/please-read-before-posting.143563/
> 
> ...



Cliché, this seems a tad inconsistent with your first post on the thread



ClichéGuevara said:


> It's not really a discussion area, it's just a shouting place for a handful of people to soap box their political agendas as far as I can see.



It's already clear some you are confused, or ignoring the forum guidelines.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Sep 2021)

Unless someone has an acute awareness of how they present themselves, we all wander through life oblivious to the impact we have on others.

The only time I am conscious of people being upset with things I say is when they react in a way to something I've written which doesn't match what I thought I'd said!


----------



## cookiemonster (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> cookiemonster
> New Member
> Joined Yesterday at 12:26
> 
> You may have!



Ah! That may’ve been when Shaun gave me my new log in details. Also, 1226 in the UK is 1926 HK time. I didn’t go on the new site until today as I had to ask where to go.


----------



## theclaud (13 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> Or openly Marxist women, it would seem.


LOL it's literally Cliche's formulation. Oddly, he seemed to think it unflattering.


----------



## matticus (13 Sep 2021)

classic33 said:


> Assuming you mean News and Current Affairs on here, you have never had to subscribe to.


I think the point is that one is very unlikely to see Shaun's announcement (unless subscribed to that forum) - I know *I* didn't see it. Whereas _this thread_ has lots of posts, so it keeps popping up in the "New Posts" view (and possibly in "Trending"?)

Doesn't really matter now - word will surely spread of this new wonder!


----------



## jowwy (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> LOL it's literally Cliche's formulation. Oddly, he seemed to think it unflattering.


or maybe you should accept, that just because you think something is funny, it doesnt mean someone else cant find it offensive.......


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Cliché, this seems a tad inconsistent with your first post on the thread
> 
> 
> 
> It's already clear some you are confused, or ignoring the forum guidelines.



And of course, your posts (and those of your little likey friend) are totally consistent with the rules that got the previous version of the NACA's yard closed.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

theclaud said:


> LOL it's literally Cliche's formulation. Oddly, he seemed to think it unflattering.



It's based on your posts, and you denied it vehemently, yet I've seen nothing that changes my mind from that in your (often abusive and offensive) comments.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Sep 2021)

Pale Rider said:


> The genesis of every insult on here is when someone has the temerity to hold a different view.


No it isn't.

You idiot.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (13 Sep 2021)

jowwy said:


> or maybe you should accept, that just because you think something is funny, it doesnt mean someone else cant find it offensive.......



And there hangs one of the biggest problems with some of the regulars on NACA. They think their position is virtuous, so hold no truck with anyone that has a different life experience or informed opinion, and dares to question their self anointed sainthood.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> You idiot.


Here, who are you calling an idiot?
You!
Oh, that's alright then...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Sep 2021)

Enough now.

Locking this. Shaun will be able to answer any questions when he is next online.


----------



## Shaun (13 Sep 2021)

Wow ...

To answer a few queries:

A link to the site is included in the PM with your login details - click the bold *CC News and Current Affairs** *
Here's the post about requesting a login
The site is up and running and once you receive your login details you can use them straight away
The current forum, here, will be wound down over the next week or two; locked; left for reference for a short while; then removed from view
CC NACA being visible _is_ intentional, just as it was here
Logins are being manually processed by me so there will be a bit of delay between request and delivery
I haven't decided yet on how I'm going to link the two sites. I thought I'd give it a few days to see how things develop, but a simple link at the top of boths sites would probably suffice
I chose a post in NACA, over a global announcement, to initially focus on regular visitors to that part of CC. There appears to be some interest so I've re-posted it in Site News
Cheers,
Shaun


----------

